# Chromie's Free Avatars



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I am doing free avatars for whoever wants them. Just fill out this form below.

Form:
Name:
Betta Name:
Background Type:
What Text Do You Want On It?:
Bettas Picture:


That is the form. I will make anybody an avatar. If you want, I can also put more than one Betta together.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

How many bettas can you fit in this? I have 24.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I could probably fit up to ten, but it really depends on how big I make the pictures of the bettas on the background.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I just tried it out and it is ten.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok thanks. But I want all my babies together.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I made my avatar on my Nintendo 2DS and it is not a square. It's a rectangle. I can probably do it like that. I had tried a square. I forgot mine was a rectangle, so I will use 24 betta pictures from the internet and try then get back to you. I should be able to do it that way. 12 on the top row, 12 on the bottom row then words in the middle.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I can do one like this. This is just an example I made.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome!! I will need to take phots of all of them


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

OK. I have school today, so it will be a while before I can make it.


----------

